# Russian Expo Arms 2006 Defence Exhibition (Pictures)



## armyreco (Jul 30, 2006)

Hello members,
I have found some nice pictures about the Russian Expo arms 2006 to the site http://www.e1.ru







More pictures :
http://www.armyrecognition.com/Russe/Exhibition/Russian_Expo_Arms_2006/Russian_Expo_Arms_2006_pictures_gallery.htm

Greetings.

Alain


----------



## Bombardier (Jul 30, 2006)

Thats a good picture of the 152mm 2S19 MSTA-S self propelled Howitzer solthum


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 28, 2006)

nice picturesolthum


----------



## agent--orange (Mar 22, 2009)

uzi,nice pic,got any info on sas r1 asualt rifle


----------

